# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Bí kíp đánh đề online! ghilode đánh đề online nạp rút cực nhanh số 1 tại 3 miền

## vuducvip

*danh lo de online  ko thể bỏ qua*
Cầu   danh lo de online   này thì ai cũng biết đó là lấy hai vị trí bất kỳ của các giải ghép lại với nhau làm cặp   danh lo de online   đánh trong ngày với điều kiện 2 vị trí đó phải ăn tối thiểu là 3 ngày trở lên danh de online
VD : vị trí thứ 2 của giải ĐB và vị trí thứ 2 của giải 3.4 ghép với nhau thành cầu ăn được cặp   danh lo de online   36.63 ngày 27/5/2011
Tuy nhiên loại cầu này có rất nhiều thông thường 100 con số thì có tới vài chục cây cầu lớn bé khác nhau ,quan trọng là cần người co  kinh nghiệm trong   danh lo de online   và cảm giác về số tốt thì mới bắt được cầu nào chạy chuẩn để đầu tư danh de online
3. chu kỳ của cầu   danh lo de online   ( còn gọi là cầu động ) danh de online
Về cơ bản thì cũng như cầu   danh lo de online   truyền thống có điều các cầu   danh lo de online   truyền thống sau khi ăn đủ sẽ bị sập ( gãy cầu ) và không bao giờ quay trở lại thì dạng cầu động này lại có chu kỳ cứ ăn vài ngày lại tạm đứt để nghỉ rồi lại nối ,có một số cầu chu kỳ rất đều có thể chạy quanh năm . danh de online
Vd : Đầu giải 7 và đít giải 7 là một cầu khá đẹp ,chứ chạy 1 đến 2 ngày lại ngỉ 1 đến hai ngày
4 .   danh lo de online   anh và   danh lo de online   em
Ta để ý khi có những con   danh lo de online   về 2 thậm chí là 3 nháy nghĩa là nó đã cướp đi vị trí của một con   danh lo de online   khác mà đáng lẽ ra con   danh lo de online   đó phải ra ,vậy đã cướp đi thì mai nó phải trả lại . kinh nghiệm trong   danh lo de online   bắt lo anh   danh lo de online   em như sau
VD : Ngày A có   danh lo de online   40 và   danh lo de online   42 về 3 nháy có   danh lo de online   14 2 nháy và   danh lo de online   21 22 25 vậy ngày B ta đánh   danh lo de online   41 và 24 tỷ lệ ăn rất cao
4 . Bí kíp bạch thủ cầu   danh lo de online   thần chưởng
* Bí kíp 1 : Bạch thủ   danh lo de online   hình quả trám
Đây là cầu   danh lo de online   hiếm gặp trong năm ,một khi nó xuất hiện tỷ lệ 90% ăn bạch thủ 8% bị lộn và 2% trượt nghĩa là vẫn có xác suất nhưng tỷ lệ thắng là rất lớn . danh de online
Cách soi như sau :
Ta lấy kết quả của các giải xếp liền nhau của giải 3 hoặc giải 4 và giải 5 xếp theo hàng dọc được hai vị trí hình quả trám ngày hôm sau bạch thủ BA
Vd : Ngày 27/11/2011 danh de online
Xếp 3 giải liền nhau của giải 4 ta có
6259
2620 danh de online
3227
Vậy ngày 28 bạch thủ 62 hoặc 26 danh de online
  danh lo de online   kép có đặc điểm là dễ bạch thủ vì không phải lộn
Khi nào chúng ta thấy ở giải đặc biệt và giải 7 có dạng như sau :
VD : Ngày 03/06/2011 danh de online
Giải đặc biệt có dạng : 55164
Đó là dấu hiệu báo kép 55   danh lo de online   ngày 04 cơ hội bạch thủ
Kết quả ngày 04/06/2011 có   danh lo de online   55
Cầu kép Giải 7 :
VD : Ngày 02/06/2011 danh de online
Giải 7 có dạng : 07 91 00 79 danh de online
Khi nào con thứ 2 của giải 7.1 và con thứ nhất của giải 7.4 trùng nhau là dấu hiệu báo kép cho ngày hôm sau
Kết quả : Ngày 03/06/2011 có   danh lo de online   77
Ngày 04/06/2011 Giải 7 có dạng
09 19 01 97 danh de online
Ngày 05/06/2011 có   danh lo de online   99
Theo  kinh nghiệm trong   danh lo de online   đã thống kê thì cầu   danh lo de online   kép giải 7 thường hay về các đầu cao như 7.8.9
5 .Một số  kinh nghiệm trong   danh lo de online   bắt   danh lo de online   và  Phương pháp trong   danh lo de online  chơi hiệu quả
Đây là KN của các ACE, tôi xin phép sưu tầm, kiểm tra (tôi đã kiểm tra sơ bộ và đúng trong một khoảng thời gian nhất định).
A -  Phương pháp trong   danh lo de online  lấy   danh lo de online   nuôi trong 3 ngày
Đã là   danh lo de online   nuôi thì phải dựa theo tần suất nghĩa là chọn ra con   danh lo de online   nào đang có chu kỳ đều làm con giống danh de online
 Phương pháp trong   danh lo de online  1:   danh lo de online   3 ngày theo "dạng kẹp số"
Thông thường 1 bảng kết quả có rất nhiều dạng kẹp số, các bạn để ý thấy những con nào kẹp giữa hai số 1 hoặc hai số 0 hoặc hai số 8 thì ta đánh cặp số đó trong 3 ngày là ăn, thường thì hay ra vào ngày thứ 2. danh de online
- VD ngày 11/01/11: danh de online
+ Ở bảng   danh lo de online   giải nhất xuất hiện 71481, vị trí con 48 kẹpgiữa hai con số 1, vậy ta bắt đầu thả cặp 484 trong 3 hôm.
+ Ở giải 3 xuất hiện 38718, vị trí con 71 nằm giữa hai con số 8, vậy ta bắt đầu thả cặp 717 trong 3 hôm.
- Một số lưu ý cho ACE: kẹp giữa hai số 1 và hai số 8 thì thường hay về thẳng nên nếu theo VD trên thì ta có thể to tiền 48 và 71 hơn là 84 và 17 trong 3 ngày tới. danh de online
Phương pháp trong   danh lo de online  2:   danh lo de online   3 ngày theo "dạng số"
Các bạn để ý thấy hôm nào ở giải 4 số (giải 4 và 5) có dạng chỉ có 2 đơn vị ghép nên giải 4 số đó thì ta chơi cặp đó trong 3 hôm, thông thường cũng hay về ngày thứ 2. danh de online
- VD:
+ Ngày 09/01/11: ở giải 4 có dạng 0300, ta chơi cặp 030 trong 3 hôm, ngày 11/01 đã có   danh lo de online   03.
+ Ngày 11/01/11: ở giải 5 có dạng 4440, vậy ta sẽ chơi cặp 040 này trong 3 hôm. danh de online
 Phương pháp trong   danh lo de online  3: Chơi   danh lo de online   1 ngày
Các bạn để ý thấy khi nào đầu giải 7 và đít giải 7 bằng nhau thì ta lấy số đó ghép với số giữa giải ĐB và số đầu giải ĐB thành 2 cặp số đánh hôm sau,  Phương pháp trong   danh lo de online  này xác suất rất cao và cũng ít khi xuất hiện dạng như vậy.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ chơi lô đề uy tín chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, choi lo de truc tuyen uy tin,  danh lo de online uy tin, web danh de uy tin nhat, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de online uy tin nhat, danh de uy tin, web bao lo de uy tin, danh de online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, trang lo de online, choi lo online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web danh lo de truc tuyen,  danh de online web nao uy tin nhat, ghi de truc tuyen, ghilode .com, trang choi de online uy tin nhat, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac web ghi bao lo uy tin, danhlodeonline, trang web choi de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web nao choi bao lo uy tin , choi lodeonline, trang danh lo online,  web nao danh lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web danh lo uy tin nhat viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web choi lo de, trang web choi lo moi nhat, cac trang web danh lo de, web danh lo de online moi nhat, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode an cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang choi lo de uy nhat, web danh lo de online uy tin, trang web lode uy tin hien nay, choi de online uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de mien trung uy tin, trang web danh lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web danh lo de online, trang web lode online, choi lo de uy tin, nhung web lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web ghi de online uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin nhat, trang ghilode choi danh de uy tin nhat, danh lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

